

Malaysia Airlines MH370: Plane 'changed course' - efficientarch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26527439

======
sentenza
I had some hope that maybe somebody just snatched the plane in order to kidnap
the Freescale Semiconductor employees, but that seems impossible by now. The
only nation that has performed such Bond-esque schemes in the past and still
exists is North Korea, but the plane could not have gotten there withoug being
noticed by the airspace control of at least three nations.

Also, the plane should have veered to the East, not the West.

EDIT To clarify for the downvoters: I was hoping so because it is the only
chance all those people could still be alive. Which sadly they aren't.

------
prot
I still find it hard to believe there is no cheap autonomous way of tracking
an airplane. If flightradar24.com works, it means airplanes can transmit their
location. If they can transmit their location it means there must be a way to
create an autonomous protected module in each airplane that works no matter
what.

~~~
izacus
Exploded transponders don't work. Radio waves don't really pierce water at
all.

You're (as alot of other people) are grossly underestimating the problem of
tracking things across oceans.

Not to mention the other simple fact: what's the point? Is there a difference
if plane is found 1 day or 14 days after crash? Reliable tracking would be a
huge investment into a system that at the end, wouldn't make much difference
in survivability or cause of accidents.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
> Is there a difference if plane is found 1 day or 14 days after crash?

If you're a relative of someone who was on board, yes, yes there is.

